# KRDG Waiting thread



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I guess it's that time! We will be having some babies in about 5 weeks! These are our dates and girls due. This year has been a frustrating one with girls coming back into heat again. Calla just came back in for the 3rd time, ugh.

But, we have 43 days left!!

Eggplant x Jake - 11/22 - F2 minis
Lulu x Ruler - 11/26 - Purebred Nubians
Prissy x Ruler - 12/17 - Purebred Nubians
Peach x Sinai - 2/9 - F2 minis
Sunny x Sinai - 2/14 - F1 minis
Olive x Sinai - 3/7 - F2 minis
Velvet x Sinai - 3/7 - F2 minis
Calla x Rocket - 3/9 - F2 minis
Margaret x Lyric - TBD

Shalom and Moxie are being held over until next year. Ruler and Jake left earlier this year. Rocket is new, my friend who I sold Prissy to had to get out of goats, it's a sad situation, but she gave me Prissy and her kids Velvet and Rocket. I'm excited to see all of Sinai's kids this year.

Some belly pics of the first 3 due:

Eggplant, she's pretty wide. Assuming twins (what she had last year with same buck) but she has trips in the family. She has 43 days to go.










Lulu - She was being unphotogenic here LOL. I'm betting twins on her. She has 47 days left. Hers and Eggplants udders have just started filling.

















And Prissy. She's a half-sister to Lulu. Both these girls are having PB Nubians while Eggplant has minis. Prissy has 66 days left. She is huge, the pic doesn't do her justice. She started her belly at about 65 days along and is bigger than Lulu who is due sooner. Prissy had trips last freshening and I believe she does again. We recently started drying her off in prep for birth.



















And these are the two bucks they are bred to:

Ruler (To Prissy and Lulu)









And Jake, my first homebred buck!











I'll add pics of everyone else as they progress. I'm about to do another set of bloodwork...then I have yet another set to do because girls keep coming back into heat...sigh.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I love Eggplant’s coloring. Your goats are stunning as usual


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice herd! Good luck!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Good luck! Excited to see some pretty babies out those pretty girls! 🍀💕🍀


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Theyre all so gorgeous cant wait to see those kids. 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodnesz...baby LuLu? I remember when she was born.....😁 
They are beautiful. Your Bucks are stunning.. Cant wait to see more pictures. They all look great!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Love your herd!! Can't wait for babies to start arriving!! 🥰


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my goodnesz...baby LuLu? I remember when she was born.....😁
> They are beautiful. Your Bucks are stunning.. Cant wait to see more pictures. They all look great!


It's crazy huh? She will be 3 in December!! Little baby Lulu, who lived in our house for like 3 weeks like a little puppy 😆


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Omg shes so precious! That baby pic 😍 i think lulu is one of my fav of your girls. Her babies are gonna be beautiful


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes...theres my LULU. 💕💗💖 She has always been a beautiful goat to me. She is soooo pretty, and 🤫 (my favorite) of your girls. 🥰


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She is one of the favorites here too! Her personality can't be beat. She always enjoys interaction, lets you do whatever you want with no complaints, and is a phenomenal milker! And she's so pretty, we love our Lulu girl. She's the biggest one out there now, all these minis and her big standard self lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hounddog23 said:


> Omg shes so precious! That baby pic 😍 i think lulu is one of my fav of your girls. Her babies are gonna be beautiful


This was her baby 2 years ago. She's so gorgeous. I regretted letting her go, BUT she is only 2 hours up the road with a very good friend. She is a big girl too now for a mini and looks a lot like her mama! So looking forward to these babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are beautiful.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my gosh look at those ears! 😃 Could they get any longer? 😆


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm hoping she gives me the longest eared babies ever


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Can't wait!!!!🤩


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Your goats are stunning! 
Good luck with all the kiddings!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Seee Im not the Only one who.loves your long eared babies! They are adorable. But LULU just owns my heart! Shes just so precious! And he daughter was too. Cant wait to see what ears 🤦‍♀️....errrrr what cuties shes has this year!😍😂🤣


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lulu is a special girl. Here is a better pic from last night of Lulu and Prissy bellies. Lulu has popped more in the last couple of days. 43 days for her left. Her udder is filling little by little to, each day.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Look at those Bellies full o babies! Such pretty girls!💖💕


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> This was her baby 2 years ago. She's so gorgeous. I regretted letting her go, BUT she is only 2 hours up the road with a very good friend. She is a big girl too now for a mini and looks a lot like her mama! So looking forward to these babies!


Shes beautiful! 😍😍😍


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Some good news, Peachy and Sunny's bloodwork came back and they are both bred! Both of these girls are bred by Sinai.

I have one more girl to breed when she comes in and counting her, 3 left to confirm.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awesome...more Beautiful Long Ears!😁😘


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Peachy picture was the one shown on when scrolling and I had to come check on her! It’s still so amazing how much she looks like the doe I had.
Everyone looks fantastic!!! You should have some stunning kids soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY 😁


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay, exciting times at your place soon! Can’t wait to see the babies hitting the ground.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well, Eggplant has 23 days left! Lulu has 27, Prissy has 47.

Peach and Sunny have been confirmed bred (due Feb 9 &14). Olive and Calla (Mar 7 & 9) have not come back into heat and will be blood tested later this week. Margaret was bred last week (Mar 25).


I was out checking Calla for heat today (none..yay!) And got some pics.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh look at those Big Baby Bellies! So preciouse! Cant wait to see new Ears!!!! Er....wee ones!💕💗


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m so excited for some fall babies- and I have to wait till early spring 😆
I’m counting down to see some pretty little ones 💕🎉🍀😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Babies coming soon!!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I csnt wait to see those kiddies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗😁


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

pretty pregnant ladies!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hounddog23 said:


> I csnt wait to see those kiddies!


Have you passed heat dates for both of yours yet?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Have you passed heat dates for both of yours yet?


Aggie is for sure bred..ive found a heartbeat in her.. no heat... Jacinths date will be next weekend


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Any new developments???


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Nope. 16 days for Eggplant. Though her breeder has some that kid closer to day 140 (her mini-Nubians are heavy on the ND side) so day 140 is in 6 days. She feels a tiny bit softer in the ligs and spreading a little, but nothing to report. Lulu will probably have hers on her due date (26th) lol.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Yaaay! ❤


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ok I went back and looked and FF Lulu kidded day 150, 2F she kidded 147...so maybe earlier this year! She's pretty chonky right now...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oooooowwwww


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Here's some pics of the girls.

Eggplant at...135 days now I think. Though her breeder says she kids closer to between 140and 145 days.









Eggplant in the back left, Prissy (black Nubian looking at the camera), she has 4 weeks left. Lulu next to her day Day 131. Anyone else bred is due Feb/Mar.










And Lulu. Her udder looks little here but there is a lot of substance to it already, it's been like this since just over a month out. I _think_ twins for her, these are PB Nubians...but I'm not sure some days I think maybe 3 LOL.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow...Lulu is HUGE! The other girlss look great tooo! Not too much longer and we.get to see the wee ones! So exciting!🍿🥤


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So excited!! I hope I look as good as them when I'm Prego in the future😂


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Eggplant is so pretty, I love her color and her name! Your others are looking fantastic too! Excited for baby pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good 👍


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Eggplant's ligs are getting softer and wider, poofing up a bit in the backend as well. Day 140 for her is Saturday. My friend (Eggplant's breeder) said that line tends to kid between 140-145 days, esp if they have trips. So I'm keeping a closer eye on her since I noticed these ligaments changing.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! Can't wait to see those babies! You have such a gorgeous herd


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

They all look wonderful.!!!
Sweet Mama's to be. 😊 💚


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Remember gonna have to send me a mini Nubian baby! Since Maggie didn't take, I'm dying to hold mini Nubian babies LOL!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm ready for babies too! I miss having them around. About to go out and feed and do a check on Eggplant. Her babies from the same sire qere so pretty. Hoping she copied and pasted...but with dropped ears this time. Last time the buckling had dropped, the doeling airplane. Lol. But the doeling is gorgeous. 

Olive and Calla's blood tests came back positive! I just have Margaret to test in about a week and a half. Then everyone will breed bred other than Shalom and Moxie who are too little.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😉😊


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Day 140 for Eggplant! She's pretty much good to go from here. Ligaments are super low and wide and super soft. I couldn't find them at first. We are butchering our meat birds (200!) tomorrow so watch her go then lol.

Lulu is 136 and Prissy 115. Lulu's udder is picking up more.

Any guesses? I'm thinking possible trips for Eggplant, she had twins last year and was a bit smaller. Lulu I think is twins but she is a bit bigger than last year with twins (those were mini kids, this year bred with standards). Prissy I think has trips. She had trips last year as a FF. Still a month out and as big as Lulu already.

Eggplant far left, Lulu blue roan, Prissy black one. This pic was from yesterday.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Oh man butchering 200 meat birds? And being in kid watch! You are amazing!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I love that picture of the multi coloured goats!
I agree with Bloomfield, you are amazing! 200 meat birds and days away from kidding.

My guess is Eggplant had twin bucklings, Lulu twin doelings, and Prissy triplets, two boys and a girl.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well Im hopeing Eggplant will wait at least 2 more days. Give you time to process, wrap, and freeze your birds. Then a day to rest & recheck the girls....But with doe code....if she does this.....they all may go on the same day😱😩😂🤣. Just sayin....Doe Code.🎵DUM DUM DUM🎶 ( scarey music)


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

While I can’t wait to see babies from your gorgeous goats, I too hope Eggplant gives you a few days to get all the meat birds butchered and processed. That’s a lot of birds. And a lot of work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Thankfully only a bit more than half are ours. We have 2 other families that went in on them as well, we just raised them. They're coming to help butcher. 

Of course this weekend we got a cold front, it's been pretty chilly and will be low 30s in the morning 🥶


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

It will make a big difference having a whole group working on them - still a lot of work tho!
Good luck! Hope the weather warms up a bit for your working! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Wow that's alot of birds! Thats great your not having to do it alone though. Them mommas are lookin good!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

So glad you have help. I did 15 once and thought I was going to die from exhaustion 😂.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well, we are at 142 today. She's really loose and barely there ligs, and her rump is roachy. Earlier before the rain I saw her huddled in the horse's hay bale while all the other girls were browsing. However, no udder change. I'm keeping an eye on her though.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So close she looks great! I’m getting excited to see the littles 🥰🤗🐐🐐🐐


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww Eggplants getting closer! Cant wait to see her wee ones!💗💕🥤🍿


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Oooo cant wait! 😍🥰


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Day 140 for Eggplant! She's pretty much good to go from here. Ligaments are super low and wide and super soft. I couldn't find them at first. We are butchering our meat birds (200!) tomorrow so watch her go then lol.
> 
> Lulu is 136 and Prissy 115. Lulu's udder is picking up more.
> 
> ...


Love all the color on your girls. I will be excited to see your kids. At least you're starting now I don't have to start for 2 more months mid January.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Yay Eggplant! You should name a baby Baba Ganoush!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Haha good one!! My friend does themes for hers each year. I forget what her theme was the year Eggplant was born. I though it was herbal names but maybe she ran out and added some garden veggies. LOL. Last year she did baked goods (Eggplant's baby last year is Eclaire), she's also done wine and cheese names. SHe's also done like old timey classic names. So she's had some interesting goat names


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

And Eggplant said no today. I can feel ligs way down low and spread far. No udder growth either. 143 today.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> Haha good one!! My friend does themes for hers each year. I forget what her theme was the year Eggplant was born. I though it was herbal names but maybe she ran out and added some garden veggies. LOL. Last year she did baked goods (Eggplant's baby last year is Eclaire), she's also done wine and cheese names. SHe's also done like old timey classic names. So she's had some interesting goat names


Cheese names kinda make sense… and you gotta have the wine to go with the cheese…


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Some of the girls today. Eggplant 143, Lulu 140, Prissy 119. Soooo ready for babies!
















!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I know my plans this weekend - watching for babies! 😂🍀❤


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lulu says don't judge her in her pregnant state 🤣


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

I think Lulu looks amazing! I love all your goats they are all beautiful


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> Lulu says don't judge her in her pregnant state 🤣


We wouldn't dare! 🤐


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Look at all those Baby bellies!💗💝💖 My goodness twins or triplets???? 😳😍🥰😮


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

I love the teat size on your full Nubian girls! Do you hand milk? I drove over 4 hrs (one way) to get a doe with good hand milkable tests. My other Nubians had smaller teats. Although, the new girl I brought in is THE most stubborn goat! I have to chase her down at milk time (which must look comical as I’m 36 weeks pregnant with #8) and she HATES getting onto the stand. Her milk production is great and I love her teats are a great size so she stays. I bred her to a really mild mannered buck. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I also love lulus teats i bet shes a dream to milk


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I do handmilk all! Prissy and Lulu have the same sire. He tends to put nice sized teats, super soft skin and very smooth fore udders on his girls. Though both these girls dams already had nice size teats as well. Those two are some of my favorite girls to milk.

I had a doe last year, ton of production, little teats, and I had to chase her down some.... she's not here anymore lol. I loved her but too much stress at milk time!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hounddog23 said:


> I also love lulus teats i bet shes a dream to milk


I haven't really found a downside to Lulu, maybe some small conformational things but her personality is the best, she let's you do anything to her, she's easy too keep, fantastic milker with lots of production, great with kidding. She will prob be here a long while even as I stick with minis.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> I haven't really found a downside to Lulu, maybe some small conformational things but her personality is the best, she let's you do anything to her, she's easy too keep, fantastic milker with lots of production, great with kidding. She will prob be here a long while even as I stick with minis.


I dont blame you


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She also lived in our house for 3 weeks, running around, and sleeping under the coffee table, just like a puppy haha. There is some bonding with her. So hard to believe that was 3 years ago (come Dec 11th). She's such a sweet girl. 

Moxie is like that too (the little runt from this year), she has everyone's hearts after living in the house for a month. Even if she doesn't turn out breeding/milking quality, she'll probably be the only pet goat we ever have lol. We don't do pet livestock, but no one has the heart to move her if that's the case. Ahhh these goats LOL


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well, I went to check on the girls and Eggplant has started filling her udder! That usually means kids roughly the next day for us. Tomorrow is a great day as I have nothing to do. Hopefully she doesn't stretch it to Sunday cause still have 50 birds left to do...oy. 

Prissy and Lu looking nice and wide...lol. Don't mind Prissy, she had a bit of scours but it's cleared now. 









I


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

And her ligs are gone and she had a teensy bit of mucous. So she is in the kid pen and on watch tonight.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> And her ligs are gone and she had a teensy bit of mucous. So she is in the kid pen and on watch tonight.


Good luck 🤞


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Yay! Can’t wait to see little babies!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Yes good luck! Hoping for a smooth kidding for ya 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oohhhh myyy gooodnesss look at all those Big bellies! Are we haveing twins this year? Sooooo exciting!💖💝💗


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

At least twins I'm sure. I'm pretty sure Prissy prob has trips again. Eggplant and Lulu though I have suspicions of trips.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

You can do it Eggplant!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I can’t wait for your update- and pics! 😍🍀💕


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I can’t wait for your update- and pics! 😍🍀💕


I guess no one sleeps tonight!
So excited for you 💓


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

fingers crossed


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hows it going ?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This morning she is dropped, light contractions wild eyes, def early labor.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I hope you got some rest last night


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Hope she has a smooth delivery for you! Can’t wait to see the little ones


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhhh keep.me posted...Immm sooooo ready for super long legs and flowing long ears!😃🥰💗💝💖


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hope yall stay dry during lol its nasty here today. Good luck with your girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck 👍


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We have 2 doelings! All is well. Will.post pics after we get the second one to nurse.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Yaaay congratulations!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!! I’m so glad all is well!!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Yay!!!!! Congrats! Can’t wait so see them! Glad everyone is good


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Congratulations 🎉🎉
Two girls Yay!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ooo! I can't wait to see pictures! 😃 Congratulations!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see the little cuties


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh myyyy...cant Wait to see them!😍


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

OMG 😱. Such gorgeous babies. Eggplant you did great!
I NEED A BABY GOAT.
Oh so precious 💕


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

I forgot to say congratulations 🎉🎉


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are AMAZING!💖💗💝❤😍Good Job! Soooo preciouse!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh-ho so beautiful, both of them. 🥰 You done good, Eggplant!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awww!! Gorgeous babies, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

How cute!!! Congratulations!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Ahhhhhh so cute and the best possible outcome 😍😍


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Some dried pics. They are doing well, both nursing good. Took the little one a bit to get it, I got her tummy full with a bottle of colostrum then put back with mom and she figured out the nursing! The brown one looks exactly like her sire as a newborn.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> Some dried pics. They are doing well, both nursing good. Took the little one a bit to get it, I got her tummy full with a bottle of colostrum then put back with mom and she figured out the nursing! The brown one looks exactly like her sire as a newborn.
> 
> View attachment 241353
> View attachment 241354


So stinking cute.🥰


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

They are adorable!!!! So cute!! I love there little ears


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lulu will be day 145 in the morning. In the past she delivered on day 150 then 147. She's already very loose but ligs still there, her udder has been picking up the past couple days too (not what I'd call ready to kid filling). She's miserable so hopefully not much longer for her.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> Lulu will be day 145 in the morning. In the past she delivered on day 150 then 147. She's already very loose but ligs still there, her udder has been picking up the past couple days too (not what I'd call ready to kid filling). She's miserable so hopefully not much longer for her.


Poor baby, maybe she needs 
a foot rub.😚


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh my gosh they are so beautiful! 😍 congratulations!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They are beautiful little girls! Congratulations 💕🍀🎉
How much did they weigh? I’m glad they both have the hang of nursing now- it’s amazing how much a tummy full boosts them up ❤


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Omg congrats!!!!! Just beautiful 😍😍😍. I'll take them both LOL!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Boer Mama said:


> They are beautiful little girls! Congratulations 💕🍀🎉
> How much did they weigh? I’m glad they both have the hang of nursing now- it’s amazing how much a tummy full boosts them up ❤


I haven't weighed them, my scale was at the house. I plan to in the morning!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Omg congrats!!!!! Just beautiful 😍😍😍. I'll take them both LOL!!


Haha, I'm keeping one and Eggplants breeder takes the other. No idea which I will keep...ugh.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

They are so beautiful


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Haha, I'm keeping one and Eggplants breeder takes the other. No idea which I will keep...ugh.


But but!!!! I NEED them!🤣


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

They are beautiful! Congratulations! I think Eggplant deserves some extra treats for giving you two girls. 😄 Good luck on deciding who to retain....I know that definitely isn't an easy task! 🙃


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She is definitely getting extra treats for that!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I think we will probably retain the blue one, she had a presence if you will, already hours old. Plus my girls like her. Thinking of naming the brown one DejaVu. This was her sire as a newborn. We are tossing around names for the other.










Lulu is 145 today, pretty loose, just standing around looking miserable. Hoping she goes sooner than later.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She does look just like her sire! Dejavu is a great name 😊
Now that you’ve decided which one you’ll retain, you’ve got the serious job of naming her! Good luck!
I’m still curious on the size difference between the 2- hopefully little miss grows well for you!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thats a perfect name she does look just like the sire! Wow


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Congrats on those beautiful doelings!!! Good job Eggplant!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Boer Mama said:


> She does look just like her sire! Dejavu is a great name 😊
> Now that you’ve decided which one you’ll retain, you’ve got the serious job of naming her! Good luck!
> I’m still curious on the size difference between the 2- hopefully little miss grows well for you!


Brown doeling just now was 5lb 4oz and the blue doeling was 4lb 8oz! Probably a couple ounces lighter at birth?

We are working on a name lol. We've got some "blue" names in a list, I think we're close!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I guess there wasn’t a huge size difference - for some reason I thought there was 😂
Nice healthy sized babies 😊


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

There is a visual size difference, I didn't think a pound would be that noticeable. I think maybe the blue one will be shorter like Eggplant and the other taller like her sire.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

At least it wasn’t just me then 😂😜😆


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So their names will be KR Jacob's Bluebelle and KR Jacob's DejaVu! Here are a couple more pics of them this morning my daughter took while playing with them.

Lulu is still hanging on, her ligs are super wide but she's not ready today.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Love the names!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Such good names for them! Their so cute😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aah! So cute! Love their names! Have you decided which you will keep?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Most likely the blue one. My children really like her.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww!! They are precious! Those are great names!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I love it ❤


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww what precious baby faces! 💖💝💗! Love their names too!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

They are adorable!!! I love them!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Their names are perfect for them! Beautiful little ones 💕


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Those little faces are so stinking cute. Love the names.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

147 for Lulu. I'm watching her today to see if that udder fills more, I think it did a little overnight. Her ligs are softer and super wide, hard to find. She looked very dropped this morning, a bit more posty, I brought her in for an udder shave and hoof trim and she had a nasty gunky tail. So something has been happening. Would be nice for tomorrow lol, hopefully not Thursday but if so, so be it. Might not look like much, but she has some substance to that pre-kid udder, it's pretty full up to the front, but she has a long way to what she really holds.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Looking good!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Those babies…😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww theres my Beauty! Looking Great as Always. I hope to see twin doelings from this precious baby girl! Long legged and flowing ears!💗💝🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww theres my Beauty! Looking Great as Always. I hope to see twin doelings from this precious baby girl! Long legged and flowing ears!💗💝🥰


Yeeeesssss speak it into existence!! LOL


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hope her kids as well as timing works out well! Some more mini me’s would be a nice touch 💕🍀🤩


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well, I'm not sure what is happening today with Lulu, I'll have to track her the next few hours. She's very bony and rough looking this morning in her rear. Her ligs, I struggle to find them but they are barely there, super soft and wide as can be. She's walking very stiff and posty in her rear, yawning a few times. No change in the udder though. Sges also holding her tail just like the first pic, constantly. It doesn't change from that position. I'm going to get her pen set up and have it ready because I'm not trusting what I see. I'm thinking it will probably be tomorrow though lol.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I hope she goes this afternoon for you! Not in the middle of making pies tho 😂


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Aww come on lulu let em free! Shes so pretty .


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww Pretty Lulu, be nice and let us see your gorgeous doelings. 💗💝💖 Dont make mama miss Turkey day!😘


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

You can do it Lulu!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is Lulu doing? Any signs?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Just browsing all day or laying around moaning. No real change that I can tell. So maybe she will just hold off until her due date Friday!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Give us something to be thankful for, Lulu! 😆


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Haha she doesn't care much lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! I hope each and every one of you have a lovely day today 💕 

I just put Lulu in the kid pen. I went to check on her 30 minutes ago and she is super sunk in, yawning and teeth grinding, puffy girl parts, and udder is starting to fill more. Shes got that labor stance. So to be safe, she's penned up. She was also hanging back from browsing today (she ALWAYS goes with the girls to browse) to instead lay in the shelter. 

Hoping I get to at least eat lunch and I'll be good haha!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy thanksgiving and happy kidding. 🤗


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Good luck!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yay! Can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Still hanging on, haven't seen any contractions really but she's been pawing non-stop and her udder is super full, ligs gone.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> Still hanging on, haven't seen any contractions really but she's been pawing non-stop and her udder is super full, ligs gone.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 241594


Can't wait for beautiful babies.
😊 😊 😊 😊 💚 💚 💚


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

So close! Can’t wait to see what she’s hiding in there! 💕


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That udder looks like "go time" to me! 😃


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> That udder looks like "go time" to me! 😃


Come on girl! Push em out way out. Push those cute little
babies out 💚💗


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Someone was a cheer leader in her day 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Stoppin in to check on my LuLu! How is she? Any Beautiful long legged, ear flowing twin doelings yet?💝💖💗


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Someone was a cheer leader in her day 😂


Nope I was too short.
So instead I sang professionally.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

I need to see long eared babies.!!!!💚


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> That udder looks like "go time" to me! 😃


She's still not tight nor teats filled!!

Nope, still exactly the same. Either middle of the night or the morning in expecting. Just checked and she's laying, moaning, and yawning a bit. That's it.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Doesn't she know I need to see babies.? 😊 💚


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

IDK what to do at this point. She was acting very much like on labor yesterday after I put her in the pen. Full on pawing non-stop, wild eyes, yawning, staring. Seems since yesterday evening all that has stopped. Udder is pretty large, teats not filled. Ligs se gone, sometimes I THINK I might feel a touch of the left one so IDK anymore. Going to have my husband hold her so I can check her and see if anything is happening with her cervix but 🤷‍♀️. How do they start labor like that then just stop??

I've also given her a dose of CMPK yesterday afternoon and selenium last night.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She felt fully dilated. It was a fight, but I used just a finger and was all the way with nothing stopping me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to go in. Kids may be malpositioned. You also need to go in beyond a finger. Expect to go in up to your elbow.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I know how to rearrange them and how far to go, I just wanted to see if she was even dilated. I didn't want to worry if she hadn't even dilated and potentially wasn't full labor yet. But knowing she is dilated now, I was trying to figure out the best solution as there haven't even been visi le contractions. I will get my husband to hold her because she doesn't want me near her rear at all. She fought just being checked.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hopefully the scare of being checked was enough to get her going on things… I’d want to give her a chance to push at least, but perhaps she’s been pushing all night without success.
My doe this last spring with a baby’s back/bum holding things up had gotten to the point where she gave up on pushing and then I felt bad for not helping her earlier.
Good luck lulu! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck @Jubillee and Lulu!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

How strange. And no sign of any contractions at all?

Do they ever dilate first and then begin contractions after? I’ve never checked dilation on my does, so I have no idea.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Prayers for all 😊 💚🙏
Come on Lulu you can do it.🙏


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yea Boer Mama, I don't what to interfere but don't want to let things go that need assistance.

Had my husband hold her, she freaked out while I checked her. Got in until about my last set up knuckles and couldn't go in more as it was tight on my hand (she's not narrow either). She yelled when I got to that point. She felt open, I didn't feel any kids near. I gave her CMPK and red raspberry leaf before that check. Since the check she has been Mama talking a bit, let me rub all.over her udder and teats (thinking it would stimulate oxytocin) and was lacking and sniffing my hands. She's yawning a lot more and staring into the unknown.

In the past, first kidding went smooth, second she did it on her own, babies on the ground when a check was done.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm doing some udder/teat rubs to stimulate oxytocin and her teats are filling.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> I'm doing some udder/teat rubs to stimulate oxytocin and her teats are filling.


I'm going to keep praying for you both 🙏 💚


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my, could it have been false labor? I dont know, just relating it to Braxton- hicks. Thanks for checking on her, im sure you are concerned.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I second guess myself but I've never had one do that. Her ligs are gone, udder filed (though not tight but I've had some like that recently). I came back in, I'll check her again shortly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> I second guess myself but I've never had one do that. Her ligs are gone, udder filed (though not tight but I've had some like that recently). I came back in, I'll check her again shortly.


Any update?🙏💚


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm letting her back out with the herd. She's doing nothing, back to the way she was, just standing here chewing cud and shifting feet. 

I'm guessing despite all these signs, she is not in labor at all. Just must have had a nesting bit yesterday. I never see does paw like she did u less they were about to lay down and push.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> I'm letting her back out with the herd. She's doing nothing, back to the way she was, just standing here chewing cud and shifting feet.
> 
> I'm guessing despite all these signs, she is not in labor at all. Just must have had a nesting bit yesterday. I never see does paw like she did u less they were about to lay down and push.


Funny girl. I'm still praying through out the day. 😊 💚 🙏


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> I'm letting her back out with the herd. She's doing nothing, back to the way she was, just standing here chewing cud and shifting feet.
> 
> I'm guessing despite all these signs, she is not in labor at all. Just must have had a nesting bit yesterday. I never see does paw like she did u less they were about to lay down and push.


What a gal to fake it lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I mean her udder grew considerably, I'd say double in size yesterday. It's pretty huge. One would think that with no discernable ligaments would mean labor. But who knows I guess.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> I mean her udder grew considerably, I'd say double in size yesterday. It's pretty huge. One would think that with no discernable ligaments would mean labor. But who knows I guess.


Tricky Mama. So this one is total Doe code. 😊


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I had a goat have false labor and deliver over a week later. For her actual labor she was leaking milk so she was really ready to go at that point. But her false labor was very convincing. I did not check dilation though.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hmm. Today is her due date, hopefully it's not another week. She has no ligs so I'm hoping she doesn't go browse and kid in the pasture. It's over 4 acres of thick brush, but she's been locked up for almost two days.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh my, that sounds so stressful. I hope she shows clear signs for you so you don’t have to go hunting through the bushes for kids.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

She really is making us go crazy! Lulu I want to see your babies


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Just came back out to about a couple inches of opaque goo and her teats are filling. So she must be loosing her plug.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

You get her back inside for the night w/o having to track down little babies out in the brush?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh good Job! Keep us posted please!💗


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Prayers for an easy kidding. 🙏 🙏 💚💚


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

How is everything going?
Still praying for a safe easy kidding. 🙏 🙏💚💚


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

How is Lulu doing? Any little Lulings yet?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

No.

She made a lot of progress at 1pm had the goo, 3pm all the labor signs except contractions happening. Except 7pm check she had white goo down to her udder, checked every 2 hours until 1am and all I saw was more udder filling. I went to bed, woke up 6am and she had more goo, have seen 2 contractions, currently laying down and super uncomfortable looking as though she might have light contractions. Back up after 2-3 minutes. Udder and teats ate tight tight and shiny.

Pouring rain currently as well.

ETA: def contractions now and up and down every couple of minutes. I'm anticipating ehhhg between 8-9am at the latest? We will see.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for the update.
I’m on pins and needles.
Wishing her a smooth delivery. 💜


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She stood up and her water broke. So I won't be back on for a while!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Hope all goes well!!! You can do it Lulu!!!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

2 bucks, everyone healthy


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Yay!!!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Yay Lulu!!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Anyone looking for PB Nubian bucks from fantastic milk lines and beautiful udders/production let me know! Both these boys looking for a home asap.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

I mean what’s another buck…. They are cute with their long ears and legs!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Glad everything went well and healthy babies are on the ground 💕🍀😍
Good luck finding a nice home for them both! They’re handsome little guys 😊


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congrats on the healthy babies!! I'm sure you'll find homes for them soon as the udders behind those boys are fantastic!! 🤩


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!!
So glad all went well!
The boys are beautiful! 🥰 ♥


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Beautiful!! 😍


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

How much are you asking for them each?
If thats ok to ask on here? If not its ok i know fb has rules like that


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Praying for smooth kidding 🙏 💚


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Penguingirl said:


> Praying for smooth kidding 🙏 💚


They are gorgeous!!! Love those legs and ears. Congratulations 🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lord how adorable! But, how dare you, Lulu! You were supposed to have gals!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aaah! How adorable!!! We’ve had family here but I’ve been watching this thread like a hawk every chance I get  what nice looking boys! Good job Lulu!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww Lulu, what Beautiful Bucklings! Good Job! Should have known it was Bucklings, such a dramatic entrance to the world!💗😂🤣Great Job Jubilee! 🥰


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Buck A was 8lb 8oz. He had a big noggin and she had words to say when it was coming through. 

Buck B was 6lb 10oz and practically fell out. 

They both look just like their sire. 

Lulu milked out 4.5# of colostrum and I didn't even finish milking her out, she was still fairly full! Both boys had a bottle of colostrum and are back with mom nursing. Going to dual feed so we find homes sooner, but she can take care of them so I don't have to 🤣 

Prissy is next in 21 days, then no one else until Feb and Mar.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Wow- that’s a good amount of colostrum to have on hand! Nice 👌
And I’d definitely let her take care of them for a bit 🤣


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hounddog23 said:


> How much are you asking for them each?
> If thats ok to ask on here? If not its ok i know fb has rules like that


IDK, I think it's fine, but I text you lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

So CUTE!


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Just beautiful boys. I think you won't have trouble getting buyers. All your goats and babies are just gorgeous 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they are Adorable! I know they are bucklings, but sooo handsome, LuLu didnt let me down! 💗💖💝


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are so beautiful! 😍 Oh my word.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They are definitely lovely boys...she did good in that, I just reaaaallly wanted a doe from that cross since the sire left. We shall see if Prissy gives me one from the same sire. The bigger guy is already sold, and goes home in a week, after disbudding and some time to make sure he is good and stable.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> They are definitely lovely boys...she did good in that, I just reaaaallly wanted a doe from that cross since the sire left. We shall see if Prissy gives me one from the same sire. The bigger guy is already sold, and goes home in a week, after disbudding and some time to make sure he is good and stable.


😊 Told you there wouldn't a problem.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Here's some new pics of the babies. 

@Moers kiko boars these boys, esp the big one, are ALL legs 

Bitty girls are getting their horns done today. I recently let Eggplant and them back with the herd and boy are they zoomie!! They love the extra space. Bluebelle is queen of the hippy hops, it's adorable. Surprisingly, no one challenges Eggplant or Lulu after being locked in the pen, that was great. In the past they always challenged the moms that were rejoining the herd after kidding.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Omg- legs go forever in those boys! 😂
They’re all so cute- I’m glad they are enjoying the space to romp! ❤


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So beautiful! 😻 
That is great news that the others did not challenge the moms.
Good luck with disbudding.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Absolutely stunning 😍😍😍


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

OMGOSH !!!!! I'm in love 💕💕
I love the leggs and ears.!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok @Jubillee ...I L💖VE those boys! 
You know I raise meat/show goats. Ive learned that Dairy are like runway models, long legged, long long ears, and skinny! 
Meat goats are the workout muscle heads. All big & blocky🤣😂😂🤣
So those 2 Boys are Stunning!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow ❤


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my! @Jubillee they're absolutely gorgeous babies! Congratulations !
I’m totally in love with the Swiss marked buckling! If I had Nubians I’d jump all over him.🥰🐐🥰🐐🤗


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok @Jubillee ...I L💖VE those boys!
> You know I raise meat/show goats. Ive learned that Dairy are like runway models, long legged, long long ears, and skinny!
> Meat goats are the workout muscle heads. All big & blocky🤣😂😂🤣
> So those 2 Boys are Stunning!



Hahaha I love that!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh my! @Jubillee they're absolutely gorgeous babies! Congratulations !
> I’m totally in love with the Swiss marked buckling! If I had Nubians I’d jump all over him.🥰🐐🥰🐐🤗


I'm so sad they weren't girls!! At least one of them. Ahh. Let's hope Prissy is baking me at least one doeling, I really want one from this sire. I'm thinking her kids will probably be marked like these boys too...


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

They’re all just beautiful! Jubillee, you take SUCH good photos of your goats!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Incredibly beautiful babies and the long legs on those boys are kind of hilarious. I’m used to little stubby legs 🤣


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Y'all. I am beyond words. My dear sweet friend reached out as she needed to let go of her little herd. I'm taking her 3 girls and her buck (all full Nubians). One of those does is Genesis who I had leased last year and adored with all my heart. Here is Genesis, Tanzi, and Rina and then Shine, coming probably later in December sometime! These guys have some stellar pedigrees, I probably wouldn't have ever been able to dream of affording these guys. I am honored and thankful she asked me if I wanted/could take them. She has put so much effort and money into this little herd.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

That’s so exciting! Congrats on the girls and boy. They are all gorgeous!!! 😍😍😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness! Congrats on all those additions! So happy for you! And alot more long eared babies to watch for!🥰


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Oh 😲 I couldn't be any more happy for you.!!💕 CONGRATULATIONS 🎉🎉🎉
With some time your wait list might get longer!😊💚


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

it's pretty long at the moment lol. I was afraid several wont have kids to choose from, these girls will add some kids though for sure. I don't like May/June kiddings but it is what it is. They will all be bred to Sinai.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Your in Texas right??? That’s not to far… I love your goats!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Such gorgeous additions


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! What a blessing! Those goaties are beautiful and I’m sure your friend is very thankful you are taking them.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yuki said:


> Your in Texas right??? That’s not to far… I love your goats!


Yes ma'am! Thank you 😊


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

That is so amazing congratulations!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Jubillee said:


> Yes ma'am! Thank you 😊


that’s only like 10ish hours! Maybe I need to get on that waiting list.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Oh wow- that’s amazing! Congratulations!! 
and I agree, she is probably relieved that you could take them in. She wouldn’t want to trust all her hard work to just anyone.
Can’t wait to see the babies 💕


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I love the buck!!!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> I love the buck!!!!


He, and the white doe in the other pic are the parents of my doe Sunny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice. 😊


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Wow i love the rump on sunny! ❤


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hounddog23 said:


> Wow i love the rump on sunny! ❤


Meeee tooo. Hoping to bring that in the minis.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> He, and the white doe in the other pic are the parents of my doe Sunny.
> 
> View attachment 241919


Wow, she's GORGEOUS


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I was just browsing around at PB Nubian breeders last night and saw that first picture you posted there of the three does at the gate, I believe on her facebook page! I was admiring all of them! 😍 Congratulations!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Wow, she's GORGEOUS


Thanks, I think so too...but she's kind of a brat lol.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

It’s cus she’s Gorgeous - and she knows it! 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂😉


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Boer Mama said:


> It’s cus she’s Gorgeous - and she knows it! 😂


Right, she knows I won't get rid of her so she likes to push her boundaries LOL. She's annoying to the other goats too. She and Calla regularly have "discussions" with their heads.  

As long as she keeps herself in check, she can stay. But she better give me some gorgeous babies in Feb!! And preferably girls lol.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Prissy is 2 weeks out! She's got a wide load! Praying for triplet girls...one could dream right?!?


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Come on Prissy you can do it give us 3 girls! She’s looking good


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She is looking a little wide- I’ll go with trips! 😂


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She did have trips last year as a FF...2 girls and a buck. They were minis, these are full Nubian. We shall see!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im saying twin doelings! She looks Amazing! Cant wait to to see her wee ones!💝💖🥰


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck 👍


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Sending triplet doeling energy your way! Her coat is outta control shiny… gotta start thinking about adopting your feeding/mineral regimen.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I hope you get 3 healthy doelings! Cant wait to see them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Nice escutcheon. Good luck getting triples. I have given up on guessing. Especially after that hugely pregnant goat last year that somebody asked how many and she somehow had a single.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I had a 3f this last year waddling around and I thought for sure quads as she had twins as a FF and triplets as a 2F… but she just had 2 big twins. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yep, I had a huge doe have a single before. I really think it's just big twins, but one could hope. I just hope they are girls.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree, Ive been fooled so many times, on how many & what sex! Lol I think thats why its so much fun to see what we get. 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sooooooooo


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lol. We have been busy getting the new additions settled in and fixing our fence a that deer messed up and other "farm tasks". 

Tanzi and Rina (2 of the 3 new girls) were in heat today and were bred to Sinai. Genesis was in heat the day they came, I put them together and left them over night but didn't witness anything so we will see. I'm thankful they decided to come in earlier rather than later. 

Prissy is day 143 tomorrow. Nothing to report. She's softening and spreading in her ligs...that's about it.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Common Prissy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Come on Prissy. 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is Prissy? Just leave us hangin😱!😘


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> How is Prissy? Just leave us hangin😱!😘


I updated on the previous page, same ol same ol. Day 143 today. Nothing to report. I'm pretty certain she will go on or very close to her due date which is next Saturday.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Prissy is.....hmmm.....148 tomorrow, I had to stop and think LOL. I noticed today she's been laying around more, slower moving, and tonight you can see indentions, where her ligs are and they are super duper soft. No other changes so I'll be keeping a closer eye on her tomorrow into the weekend!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

I can’t wait!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oooohh common gal!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I cant wait to see them!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Almost there 😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

More Flowing ears comeing up!🥰💖


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗😁


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She's just hanging out today, walking around a bit stiff and tail sticking straight up in the air all morning. But no other changes! Just getting closer, lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jumped on to check on Miss Priss….where’s the babies? Good grief little lady I thought you would have had them already with that big old belly! I wanna see cute little ones…get a move on! 🤗😉🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Tomorrow’s day 150… she doesn’t like to be rushed. Lol
Or perhaps Jubilee will jump on in a little while to announce the cute little ones have arrived in the wee hours of the morning? 👀❤🥰


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Sorry guys, I haven't even checked her this morning. I've been dealing with a doe down all morning and still am. I laid eyes on Prissy and she didn't appear to have made any progression toward kidding. I've seen her out the window off and on and seems to be normal as she always is.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry to hear about a doe down. Sending strength her way!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Oh no, hope your doe feels better!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh no, who is it?? Prayers for her and everyone else!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I hope your able to get your other doe stable before prissy decides it’s go time! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry we bothered you. I hate haveing does go down. Sending prayers!🛐


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

You aren't bothering at all. I just didn't want to leave y'all hanging. I'm about to go feed in a little bit and I'll get a report on Priss. I haven't left this one's side, I need to go do a herd check anyway.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Here is Prissy, in all her baby belly glory. She was pretty soft in the ligs, still there but not much hanging on. No change in udder and didn't really notice that she'd dropped. I didn't study her hard this evening though.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

How’s Prissy doing? Is she going to be a punctual mama this year? 😊


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She's making us wait 😐. No progress on any front, maybe softer ligs, I did have to search really hard to find them though, so..... 

I just got done getting her pen set up though so now we wait on her...she needs to hurry up, I want to see what's hiding in there.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Wide load coming through, beep beep!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Yes man look at her lol..that belly . Give em up prissy! Lol 😅


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She did have trips last year, so I'm hopeful based on that belly. But it could be huge twins too. One day we will find out.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well, today it's raining ALL day long. Her ligs are even softer, I really couldn't find them much, sometimes I thought, oh they are gone, other times like, nope there's a bit. So I will check her more frequently. No change in udder, BUT, last year (her FF, with my friend) she legit kidded with no udder at all and it took 3-5 days to fully come in, it was really weird. So I'm not sure if she will repeat that again. She has some, but def not kidding type udder.

Anyway, she may be looking a bit more rumpy today too. I was trying to get everyone fed under the shelter since it was raining and didn't have a lot of room to observe her more. I'll go out in a bit and check on her again. I need to run to TSC and get a couple more bags of shavings.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.
🤗


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Well, now that you mention the rainy weather, I’m feeling like she’s picked a day for kidding 😅


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I just got back so I haven't checked on her yet, I see her pigging out on food though from the window. It's still heavy pouring so I'm waiting for some slack so I can bring shavings out there and get another closer look at her.

I may toss her into the kid pen just in case she decides to kid while it's pouring.

ETA: I put her in the pen. She had that wild eye look, one lig is pretty much gone, the other barely hanging on. Getting a little sunk, so I put her in the pen to focus on early labor. I am anticipating we'll have babies in the morning.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

YAY!! I have a friend who's doe went into early labor day before yesterday, and is still dragging it out. She's just dialating very slow


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ugh Boogie, why you have to say that. I don't want to wait another 2 or 3 days ha. It's going to be SO cold end of week, she needs to get busy now. Lulu's labor did that as well though, drug on slow.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Ugh Boogie, why you have to say that. I don't want to wait another 2 or 3 days ha. It's going to be SO cold end of week, she needs to get busy now. Lulu's labor did that as well though, drug on slow.


Just trying to prepare you🤣. We are getting down into the single digits this week and there calling for snow. I may have to go help my friend who has like 100 heifers due next week, plus like three goats. Not looking forward to it Lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We are down to low teens with windchill of like 1. Actually, I think the windchill is in the negative now (keeps changing). That's insane, never happened here that I can remember. We got down to 9 degrees that one year, but phew. We've been busy getting everything ready. 

I would not want to be dealing with calving in that mess. Yikes.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I finally was able to check her, it has been straight heavy downpour for hours and slacked up for about 20 minutes, back to it now. Goodness there are rivers everywhere on the property, so.much.water. All the goats are high and dry thankfully though, but what a nasty mess. Ready for it to be done. 

Anyway, she's dropping more and ligs are just barely to the point I'll say they are gone. I am pretty certain tomorrow will be baby day. Her tail is hanging crooked too and is easily manipulated. So she's loosening all up right now.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Yaay yes this rain can go now lol 😆 weve had plenty. I hope if she starts without you it all goes smooth!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Geez, I hope she kids soon before the nasty weather we are about to get it ! I’ll keep checking in…C’mon Miss Priss, it’s time. 🐐🐐🐐


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

IDK what she is doing. I kept her in the pen overnight just in case. This morning, eh, I let her come out to eat with the girls and she chose to go back into the pen after she was done, but then keeps trying to come out LOL.

Her ligs are gone for all intents and purposes, not super mushy and bony but I can't find them. Not a single other sign. She's a little dropped and that's it. I have her in the pen and checking every couple of hours or so.

My friend who had her last year had told me she saw no signs and was feeding the day she was due and Prissy was eating hay and just grunted and dropped out a baby, repeat 2 more times. So IDK. We shall see how this goes as she is 3 days over and not giving me any signs other than her ligs are gone now. No udder fill, no groaning, nada.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Prissy likes to be a woman of mystery!
Hope all goes well! 🤞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

She wants to see how long it will take before you go crazy. Hopefully she will go soon


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Definite (but slow) udder filling. She's grinding teeth and licking her belly a LOT. So I think we are def moving in the right direction. She's just secretive about these signs lol. Might be a while or tomorrow morning probably lol. I went back to look at when she was bred, she was actually due Thursday apparently, not Friday.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Come on Prissy!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> Definite (but slow) udder filling. She's grinding teeth and licking her belly a LOT. So I think we are def moving in the right direction. She's just secretive about these signs lol. Might be a while or tomorrow morning probably lol. I went back to look at when she was bred, she was actually due Thursday apparently, not Friday.


What a brat….silly goat!


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

She's so gorgeous.
Now pop out those kids!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She has light contractions and mama talking so hopefully not too far off. I will check on her again soon.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Aww yaay 💓


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Yay!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I haven’t been on here all day and finally got caught up, watched the time frames for the posts… thought for sure the last post would be babies 😂
Come on Prissy! Let the kids come out and play 💕🙏😂


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Anything happening yet ??


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Ok Miss Priss…its Time….Tomorrow is going to be brutal cold so get to work! You want babies not kidcicles ….pop them out already!

Happy Kidding…stay warm!


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

Kidcicles, lol! Hope all is well with Miss Priss! I know, I have a doe ready to pop! She’s only a day overdue but as we’re in central TX, I’d really love her to go today. I did see goop last night and a mild contraction this morning. She’s normally a very chill doe and she’s all angsty this morning. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

3 bucks. Will come back. 1st was tail first and it was tight trying to manuever legs out. But everyone is well.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Congratulations 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats 😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yay! Can’t wait for pics!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Yay!!!!! Congrats! Can’t wait to see the babies


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

About time! Congratulations…can’t wait to see pictures. Glad everyone’s ok!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh wow its a buck year so far fpr you lol congratulations!!!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Yes! Glad it went okay!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Glad she finally had them! 😃 Sorry there wasn't a doe in there for you!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hounddog23 said:


> Oh wow its a buck year so far fpr you lol congratulations!!!


Ha, it seems to always be a buck year here sadly, not looking promising for the spring.

Here are a couple of pics from earlier this morning. We have been busy getting prepared for the freeze so I haven't been doing much with them other than feeding them and checking on Prissy. I'll get better pics tomorrow.

Had to get my husband to help as she was pushing a little but not progressing. I checked and there was a tail, with three of them in there, I couldn't move them around much at all. I got one leg out and couldn't find the other. My husband, boy is he a pro at getting those babies out. He basically rotated the kid's butt around a bit and was able to get to the other leg and pulled him out. Then two more bucks behind him. Yay. Not terribly thrilled because girls pay my feed bill lol, bucks, eh. One IS sold (lady was wanting a doe but too a buck) but I don't have much hope for the other two (and the one I still have from Lulu). We'll see. They will probably end up in freezer camp eventually.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Aww they are cuties! Prissy you were supposed to have girls not those stinky boys but they are cute I guess. If I needed a buck I would be interested but I don’t think I should add another buck…… yet


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful Long Eared Long Legged Bucklings! So thrilled they are here, and Prissy is doing well! Thanks to that Hubby for getting them untangled! Congrats!🥰


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They are definitely pretty boys for sure.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Those noses look great so roman 😍 beautiful boys. Glad they all made it out healthy


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on 3 healthy, beautiful kids!!! 🥰 🥰 🥰 
Your husband is a life saver for sure!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Well, I’m glad Prissy released the kids and that hubby was around to help! Sorry no girls hiding out. Next time we will all have to think blue and see if we can trick your doe 😂
Congratulations on the beautiful boys 🎊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hope everyone stays warm. We have been busy getting straw down this morning and everyone situated. Temps start dropping around 5 here. Brrrrrr. Calla says she's ready now.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! She finally decided to show us the cuties. Congratulations!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Stay safe everyone and warm 😁


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

No, Calla- keep them in for a day or two! Wait for the cold spell to blow thru! 😅


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Haha she's not ready to kid, she's ready for the weather ...thankfully. She doesn't kid until March thankfully!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Whoops I took that the wrong way for sure 😆
Glad everyone’s tucked in and ready to ride out the temps 🥶


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Hope you are doing well with the temperatures. My girls thought I was crazy putting the tarp up Wednesday evening across their loafing shed that encloses the sunroom and the stall but they had a whole different appreciation by 5:00 in the morning when I was out milking.
Hope yours rode out the storm okay. hope you like us are supposed to actually get above zero with the wind chill soon. Possible double digits this afternoon above zero instead of below now.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They did well. We put up tarps across the front of our loafing shed too. Of course Sunny thought they were there for her to walk all in between and pull down. They were def appreciative of them! We get to the 20s again the next 3 nights. But get up.to 40s and 50s during the day.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> They did well. We put up tarps across the front of our.loafing shed to. Of course Sunny thought they were there for her to walk all in between and pull down. They were def appreciative of them! We get to the 20s again the next 3 nights. But get up.to 40s and 50s during the day.


I was just grateful to see us be above zero today we're actually supposed to make it into the twenties. But just being above zero with the wind chill yesterday was better than the last 2 days and tomorrow it's supposed to get to 31. we should see the 50s I think by Wednesday or Thursday it's supposed to be near 50 but then we're supposed to get rain for days followed by another chance of Frozen mix. it's kind of bummer my two long weekends are ruined by weather but the good Lord obviously had another plan. I have to finish getting ready for kidding though since I only have 3 weeks left which reminds me I've got a bunch of vaccines to prep for this afternoon. it's kind of crazy this year because I've got at 5 weeks and 3 weeks the vimco vaccine and then 4 weeks the cd&t and multimin it's making my brain hurt to keep up with everybody. Besides the vimco is only good for 12 hours and there's five doses so I kind of had to coordinate my girls it was easy with the first group because I had originally 12 due in a 5-day period but the ones after that are a little more complicated.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Peach and Sunny are about 5-6 weeks out. Sunny is starting to have a tiny udder. Sunny is on the left, that's her mama on the right.

And it's mud season here...yay.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Cute lil udder! 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Why does 5-6 weeks always take so long 😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh my goodnezz...so cute!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Pretty ladies


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, the girls look great! At least you have some peace before the chaos….but yep…waiting for the chaos seems to take forever😵‍💫


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Who bred sunny again?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Everyone left is bred to Sinai except Calla (bred to Rocket, Prissy's son) and Margaret who is bred to Lyric. Both those girls are due in March. I'm actually hoping for a buckling from Calla, in fact, B/D twins would be perfect from her.

So: Peach, Sunny, Olive, Tanzi, and Rina all to Sinai.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I Can't wait to see the kids 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice looking girls. 😊


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

😪😪😪 Rina's test came back open today. I suspected she recycled because her tail was really wet (not in heat) a few days before I pulled bloods. Her numbers are indicative of her being bred and losing it. I'm not going to breed her now if she comes in as I don't want June babies. I might try a CIDR in May/June potentially. Otherwise, she's just gonna be open until next season, that really stinks.

Tanzi however is most definitely bred. So that's good, but she'll be the only one due in May.

However, here is Peachy, with 27 days left, in all her 7th freshening glory! Lol. She's such a great little doe. She's already started getting some substance to her udder and getting pretty big. I think she has trips again based on size already and the fact her udder is filling at 4 weeks left. Though last year she was as big as she was with trips and had 2 large kids, I can't remember when her udder started.... Either way, we need doelings!

Sunny is 5 days behind Peach and has really popped out!! Her little udder has been picking up too! She's my big FF, going to be 2 in April, so will be kidding just shy of 2 years. I have no idea what she's got in there. I'd safely say at least twins. These are minis so I suppose potentially 3 depending on how much bigger she gets. Doelings here would be fantastic too lol.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Aw man sorry she didn’t take for you. Those girls are so pretty! They are both looking nice and wide. Can’t wait so see what they are hiding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Aww geeez sorry Jubilee, that bites. 
But those other 2 are adorable, and cute baby bumps!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Lookin large!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Aw man im sorry about hour doe losing her pregnancy. Your other 2 are looking so lovely 😍 wont be long now


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They look great! Very sorry Rina lost her pregnancy, that is a bummer and I totally understand the disappointment. We have had 2 does over the years abort, but both bred back a month later and were fine. I definitely understand not wanting June babies, I am the same way. We may be expecting May babies and that's even later than what I wanted.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Sorry about the open doe… Dangit anyway!

peachy is looking ready to go- old pro at this!
We’ll get our fruit basket at least 😉


----------

